
Chardetng: A More Compact Character Encoding Detector for the Legacy Web - hsivonen
https://hsivonen.fi/chardetng/
======
donatj
About a year ago I had a webpage which was interpreted in the wrong encoding
and was taken aback that Chrome no longer allows you to override a pages
encoding.

I think it’s interesting how far we have come with UTF-8 adoption that it was
the first time I had reached for said menu in probably nearly a decade.

------
BiteCode_dev
Fantastic write up.

I regularly use the Python port of the original chardet
([https://pypi.org/project/chardet/](https://pypi.org/project/chardet/)). In
fact, most python devs do since it comes with requests.

This post is full of gems. E.G: I learned that it's important for your meta
charset to be in the first 1024 bytes of your HTML :)

~~~
jdashg
FWIW Firefox issues a warning if it finds your charset declaration late,
outside the 1024. Long copyright or license headers can cause this problem,
annoyingly.

------
camgunz
This is super cool and interesting. Great write-up, thanks.

